# what did you choose?



## pandatx (Mar 27, 2013)

Just out of curiosity (and because it always helps me to hear others' stories), what treatment option did you choose for your Graves? Meds? RAI? Surgery? Combination? I would love to hear your experience (how you got to where you are now) if you'd like to share.

Thank you so much!
xo
Amy


----------



## next2normal (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi there.
I've chosen surgery, although I can't say anything about it, because I'm getting it on Wednesday.

For me, RAI wasn't an option, as I was allergic to something or another. Besides that, it scared me a lot just hearing about it. I knew it wasn't the right option for me.

My doctor and I decided against meds because I tend to have every side effect possible and it sounded like a lot of guess and check and LOTS of doctors visits (which I generally hate.)

In the end, I chose surgery and I am praying it is the best option for me.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I had surgery. My endo feels I have had undiagnosed Graves for a long time. I was a real mess when I was diagnosed, moods swings, irrrational thoughts, brain fog, fatigue, paipitations, just felt terrible and could not function. After the surgery, it took me awhile to get the replacement dose correct but I feel pretty close to normal. I am very happy with my decision.


----------



## pandatx (Mar 27, 2013)

Thank you so much for the replies. I started the meds yesterday, figuring at least try them until I get to my second opinion appt on the 30th. I tend to be susceptible to side effects too so I'm a little nervous but really wanted to try the least invasive option first, although my guess is I'll end up with the surgery.

Next2normal...good luck on Wed! I'll be keeping you in my thoughts


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I was at least 7 years un diagnosed after the birth of my kids.

Anti thyroid medications for 4.5 years. Tried like heck to get remission but my thyroid did not cooperate

Surgery in 2008 - taking Unithroid and Cytomel

My life is so much better post TT.


----------



## hyperinnyc (Apr 18, 2012)

I wasn't given a choice and I'm always a little confused when people ask that. Are doctors immediately recommending to have a vital organ removed prior to seeing if meds will work for you?

I was told to take methimazole and propanolol to see if it could be controlled. It could not and I lived through the most painful 2 years I have ever experienced. (I guess some people don't really have symptoms, they just have Graves based on bloodwork results?) But if you experience all the classic symptoms, you eventually feel like jumping off a bridge or cutting your own thyroid out. After 18 months and no change physically, my doctor finally gave me the go ahead to take the sucker out (I have thyroid eye disease so RAI was not something for me to consider).

I am still not 100% normal, but I am sooooooo much better than I was with it.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## Serenia (Sep 27, 2011)

I was diagnosed Graves 3 years ago and spent the last 3 years taking Methimazole for it. Other then the weight pouring back on (after I lost it before I was diagnosed) I havent had too much trouble. My eyes are fine and while the endos kept pushing the RAI, I just kept saying No No No. As of now I still have my thyroid, but my numbers are all over the place. I am not really euthyroid. My antibodies are still high but the endo said I was cured and that I didnt need to see her any more. I'm thinking that I may eventually need to have the surgery to remove my thyroid - then I can go quietly Hypo and take NDT.

My latest test (done last week - April 8th) gave me these numbers.

TSH 2.01 (0.4 - 5.0) 
FT3 4.8 (2.6 - 5.7) 
FT4 15 (12-22)

and No I dont have any other results sorry.

This is done through my GP and I currently have NO endo since the last one said I was "cured". I wrote a post about that back in February!!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

hyperinnyc said:


> feel like jumping off a bridge or cutting your own thyroid out. I am still not 100% normal, but I am sooooooo much better than I was with it.


I was sooo there. I couldn't wait to get rid of the monster that was wrecking my life. No regrets here.


----------



## pandatx (Mar 27, 2013)

Thank you for the replies


----------

